# HOW And WHEN to take DIANABOL?



## benki11

Could someone clear it up for me

how and when to take Dianabol

1-With or without food?

2-Split an if how many splits a day?

3-Take all of it 30 min before training?

4- 4,6 or 8 weeks?

5-What is decent dosage really to have good gains

Thanks a lot


----------



## jakelad

1, Easier on the stomach if taken with food

2, Depends on the mg per tab. Id take 10mg at a time split through the day 3 times.

3, No need

4, 6 weeks is a good starter for a first course

5, 30mg


----------



## energize17

30-40mg is the norm

I take 10mg when I wake

10mg before training

10mg before bed

10mg somewere in the day

I use it as akickstart so run it for 4 weeks alongside injectibles

Dbol only cycle use it for around 6 weeks


----------



## Barker

could you use this at 10mg ED for 6 weeks and not worry about much liver support or pct and still get noticable gains?


----------



## OrganicSteel

Barker said:


> could you use this at 10mg ED for 6 weeks and not worry about much liver support or pct and still get noticable gains?


No, and you'll still probably get shut down. Pointless.


----------



## standardflexer

benki11 said:


> Could someone clear it up for me
> 
> how and when to take Dianabol
> 
> 1-With or without food? - *not sure if it matters mate but leading onto the next answer if your eating every 3 hours maybe have a d'bol same time?*
> 
> 2-Split an if how many splits a day? - read above
> 
> 3-Take all of it 30 min before training?* i wouldnt do this unless maybe using injectables aswell*
> 
> 4- 4,6 or 8 weeks? 4-6 weeks think may come into liver issues after 6
> 
> 5-What is decent dosage really to have good gains -* i would say if using d'bol alone 50mg+ a day i know people on 100mg a day maybe depends on your weight at present *This is my opinion but i would genuinly go with the answers ive produced
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## Raptor

I plan to take 50mg pre workout just 3 days a week, but its part of a structured stack


----------



## ant-c

1- better with food

2- i take 20mg when i wake up & 20mg before gym

3- take some bout a hour before, gives u that boost when they kick in your system

4- 6 weeks

5- about 30-40mg a day!


----------



## Armsliketrees

hey im new to steroids and have just orderd some dianabol tablets.

i have been training on and off for around 18 months, im 21 years old, 6 foot and weigh just over 13 stone.

i have decided for the dianabol basically because i hate the thought of injecting myself.

i go on holiday in 16 weeks time and want to try and put some size on for this.

however, im not sure what length of cycle and what dosage to use. i do not want to suddenly blow up like a baloon and make it obvious for all to see im using steroids, however i do want to increase my size. i was looking at the 20mg a day for 10 weeks? would this be a good idea? or would 6-8 weeks of 30-40mg be better?

Cheers, arms.


----------



## Suprakill4

Armsliketrees said:


> hey im new to steroids and have just orderd some dianabol tablets.
> 
> i have been training on and off for around 18 months, im 21 years old, 6 foot and weigh just over 13 stone.
> 
> i have decided for the dianabol basically because i hate the thought of injecting myself.
> 
> i go on holiday in 16 weeks time and want to try and put some size on for this.
> 
> however, im not sure what length of cycle and what dosage to use. i do not want to suddenly blow up like a baloon and make it obvious for all to see im using steroids, however i do want to increase my size. i was looking at the 20mg a day for 10 weeks? would this be a good idea? or would 6-8 weeks of 30-40mg be better?
> 
> Cheers, arms.


Make your own thread for a start.....


----------



## golfgttdi

Armsliketrees said:


> hey im new to steroids and have just orderd some dianabol tablets.
> 
> i have been training on and off for around 18 months, im 21 years old, 6 foot and weigh just over 13 stone.
> 
> Cheers, arms.


This aint really the best thing to say here with regards to getting advice on AAS.

Post up your full stats,

Also put up what youve ordered for your pct an the experienced guys will help you out wit a nice cycle.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Horses for courses. I have supped 10-15mg a day for 14 weeks and gained nicely, with minimum shutdown.

The trouble with d-bols are they are consumed quite quickly by the liver, whatever you put in gets eaten in one go, so alot of people will split it through the day, i never, just took 15mg in one go.


----------

